# Bordeaux - Burdigala



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

abigbagofpoo said:


> I always thought it was the *rue de Vaugirard *in *Paris*


Rue de Vaugirard is not a pedestrian street.


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)

damn right, minato ku :naughty:


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)

Nespresso. What else ?
George Clooney wasnt there :naughty:


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

abigbagofpoo said:


>


Great shots, abigbagofpoo :cheers1: Love the light in this ^^ one


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Wow! Looks like a really cool city! That bridge is insane!


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)

Mr Bricks said:


> Wow! Looks like a really cool city! That bridge is insane!


This is Bordeaux :naughty:


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Love this city's vibe


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos of Bordeaux kay:


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome photos of Bordeaux kay:


thx for your support, *christos-greece*


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Bordeaux once again; very lovely, and beautiful



>


very cute cat btw


----------



## abigbagofpoo (Mar 9, 2009)




----------

